# If you could live the life of another person, who do you live as?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Shane Diesel


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Non really ,,,

with all the money they have,,,,still, both have the worst taste in everything! esp planes!:mum










I want to be like Saudi $$$$$!:yes


















Madona when she was young and wild: I love her:clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Out of those, Bill Gates for the money.

Out of everyone, Heff for the obvious reason(s?).


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Stephen Hawking? nooooooooooooooooooo

Warren Buffet? How about Orville Reddenbacher?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A rock star is the only real answer for this.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Easy. Neil deGrasse Tyson.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Madonna


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, none of them. If I could choose life it wouldn't be in this "realm", I would rather be a comic book super villain. Like Sabretooth or Apocalypse or Juggernaut or Onslaught. I would want to live in that realm.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Vonem. Fak spoderman.


----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I have multiple personality disorder, so I already live the life of another sometimes, LOL. I don't know any of the poll option folks well enough though.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Teresa Green lol


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

why would you want to be Stephen hawking. I would not have the strength to endure what he does


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I would be Patarck, for sure.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


So you want to be Christian Bale playing The Batman or be the actual Batman in the comics.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Madonna.

Looking like this when I was young?










And looking like this at 54?










Yeah, somehow I could deal with that.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> why would you want to be Stephen hawking. I would not have the strength to endure what he does


im sure he cant really do it either but its not like he has a choice to end it all


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm... Sephiroth <.< or Han Solo.

But out of the list, probably Madonna.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> So you want to be Christian Bale playing The Batman or be the actual Batman in the comics.


I want to be the actual Batman.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I want to be the actual Batman.


Lol, if I could be in the DC universe I would be Joker, Croc, Bane, or Clayface


----------



## Metrodorus (Nov 22, 2012)

I was going to go with Hawking, because having a mind like that would be amazing, but I imagine the novelty of a brilliant mind would wear off quickly when you can't go the bathroom on your own.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

voted for stephen hawking lol


----------

